# Why you can't compare Covid-19 vaccines



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

This is very interesting.... why you can't compare Vaccines


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you for posting this.  Although I'd heard and read bits of and pieces of this information before, this presentation was clear and simple.  Without being condescending, it provided a great layman's explanation the various vaccines' efficacy rates.


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This is very interesting.... why you can't compare Vaccines


The video is very comprehensive. I enjoyed learning about the differences between the vaccines. It answered my question of ‘how the efficacy rate was determined.’
I liked the ending when the man stated,”The best vaccine is the one you are being offered.”
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

What gets very interesting, mathematically, is a comparison between:

1.  One vaccine, 95% effective, requiring two shots, meaning that some people will only get one for various reasons, more difficult to schedule but obviously the most effective against the disease

2. Two other vaccines, requiring one shot, with less efficacy against the disease but at least reducing the severity of the disease to something "like a cold." Much more available to larger groups of people.

From that, it sounds like the second is the better choice, or at least as good a choice. No one wants to get sick, even with "a cold," but it's a lot better than dying.

But I think the bottom line is:  take whatever vaccine is offered to you. Thousands of new cases are still being reported every day. The important thing is to stop people from dying of it.


----------



## 911 (Mar 23, 2021)

I had my appointment with my Neurologist this morning. I was telling him about my adverse reaction to the vaccine with the second shot being the worse. He asked me what were the dates of my vaccinations. After Igave them to him, he calculated that I was only 56 days from when I was COVID free and received the first injection. I had the second injection 3 weeks later.

The Neurologist said that it is highly recommended that when anyone gets COVID that they wait 90 days before getting the vaccine. She told me that it’s understandable that the second injection would be the worse of the two, but she gave no reason why.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm getting the Pfizer vaccine, simply because of its availability in my area. I already got my first shot and will get the second in about two weeks.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'm getting the Pfizer vaccine, simply because of its availability in my area. I already got my first shot and will get the second in about two weeks.


I also got the Pfizer one because it was the one offered to me through our state DOH.  I'll get my second one April 1 at the same place; they scheduled the second one at the time I got the first one.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 28, 2021)

911 said:


> I had my appointment with my Neurologist this morning. I was telling him about my adverse reaction to the vaccine with the second shot being the worse. He asked me what were the dates of my vaccinations. After Igave them to him, he calculated that I was only 56 days from when I was COVID free and received the first injection. I had the second injection 3 weeks later.
> 
> The Neurologist said that it is highly recommended that when anyone gets COVID that they wait 90 days before getting the vaccine. She told me that it’s understandable that the second injection would be the worse of the two, but she gave no reason why.


I actually read an article (I'll post a link if I can find it again) that said covid survivors should wait at least 6 months to get vaccinated and more like 8. I was right on the 6 month date but didn't read the study till I already had my first shot. I would've waited another couple months.
   It had to do with residual "covid" (I'm sure I'm not explaining this perfectly) that was in tissues of the body like the veins and arteries and heart.  The antibodies from the vaccine would mistakenly  recognize this as live covid and attack these tissues and blood clots, etc  could result.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> I actually read an article (I'll post a link if I can find it again) that said covid survivors should wait at least 6 months to get vaccinated and more like 8. I was right on the 6 month date but didn't read the study till I already had my first shot. I would've waited another couple months.
> It had to do with residual "covid" (I'm sure I'm not explaining this perfectly) that was in tissues of the body like the veins and arteries and heart.  The antibodies from the vaccine would mistakenly  recognize this as live covid and attack these tissues and blood clots, etc  could result.


I reached out to my doctor before getting the vaccine (about 75 days from the date I tested positive).  He recommended I get the vaccine.  I did some research and couldn't find any credible medical sources advising delays (other than for people who'd received antibody treatment), so I pressed forward.

I was sick for about 20 hours with the first vaccine a couple of weeks ago, and have not yet had the second.


----------

